# Anyone have deer feeding trough plans?



## BonaireBuzz (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd like to see what everyone is using?  We have several basic feeding troughs that are heavy and in need of repair or replacement.  Let's see what you have or plans for the feeders that you use.  Thanks


----------



## davel (Jul 7, 2011)

Buy you a plastic 55 gallon barrel and cut it in half.  Make a frame, attach legs and posts , add a sheet of metal or plastic roofing from Home Depot or Lowe's and you have your feeder.
Good luck!


----------



## leephuggins (Jul 12, 2011)

*Deer Feeding Trough Plans & Materials List*

Here is a plan and materials list for a "Deer Feeding Trouph".  If you have any questions you can contact me at lee.huggins@comcast.net.   Best regards, Lee


----------



## doerun101 (Jul 12, 2011)

Here is a simple trough we built.  2 4x4's, 1 particle board for the roof and any lumber you have to build a trough.  Place 2  50lbs bags of feed/corn and build it to suit.  Not house building but cheap and it lasts.  bottom of trough 28-30 inches to the bottom..cut 2  2x4's the width of the particle board. here is a pic.. we built 3 like this and they held up to 150lbs of feed and the bucks did not hesitate to stick their head in the through to eat.  Notice we let the roof remain pretty high off the trough for the bucks..you could put some tin on the roof to extend it if you want..


----------



## leephuggins (Jul 12, 2011)

*Deer Trouph Feeder*

Here are plans and materials list for a "Deer Trouph Feeder".  Best regards, LeeH


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Aug 22, 2011)

used your plans this weekend!   Thanks so much!    Pretty proud of myself .... not being much of a carpenter!    All totaled I had about $120 in it.

as you can tell, I made one big mistake.   lol    I made the trough 8' long instead of 6'!     Do you think the white tin will scare off game?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 22, 2011)

deer are colored blind not gonna matter may take them sometime to get used to eating out of it smell something different they might be leary of it for awhile but will eventually use it depends on your deer all are different pressure etc


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 22, 2011)

great looking build


----------

